# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  EVE Online Section

## DrLecter

EVE Online section has been suggested once, this was in July this year.
The reason it was not given a go ahead was because there isn't enough stuff out there for it.

I do partially agree, but the thing is, EVE Online "scams" are not against the terms of use, this means, in-game scams are allowed, so long as they don't involve Game Time Cards (only GTC's that have not been converted into PLEX) and characters.
So there is a possible sub-section - ingame scams, so you can con people into giving you ISK.

Also, there is many-a-guide out there, which people here who play EVE may have bought, who knows?

Also, there's plenty of bots for it!

You could give it a trial in the shared section, as there is Darkfall online and Aion already there, and EVE has 300,000+ subscribers, and the possibilities are limitless.

Thanks.

----------


## ~OddBall~

Don't think you are meant to suggest new boards

Secondly, wtf would you play a game where scamming is allowed, I imagine you'd get a community like Runescape where everyones like "lawl gief armour I shall trim it for you" *wink wink nudgey fkn nudge*

Thirdly, it has been made pretty clear MMOwned does no longer want to be associated with scamming in any shape or form.

Fourthly, this game is old as hell, I tried it, personally didn't find it at all fun and know absolutely nobody that plays it. I think Aion has a lot more than 300,000 subscribers.

IMHO I don't think this is a good idea.

----------


## DrLecter

Rules state:



> New forums for unknown MMO titles, or non MMO games.


So: Eve is a well known game, and an MMO, so there is no rules stating I can't suggest such a thing.

Second: Scamming is allowed, it's a sandbox, I play it because it requires both halves of your brain to work in order to get anywhere with it.

Third: It's merely a suggestion, it can be, or it can just not be, there's no need to have a scamming section, at all. Just a normal exploits/guides/hacks etc can be allowed.

Finally: It was released a while ago, yes, but it has new expansions constantly coming out, the EVE Premium graphics update (more than 50 years worth of man hours combined to create) released a year or more ago brought it up to date, and requires a decent graphics card with shaders version 2.0 or greater in order to run. 

So to sum it up, all of the above, some people like it and some don't, obviously you don't, but to each their own.
EVE is a more complicated game due to the fact it's a sandbox, where you're given the sand, it's your choice what you do with the sand.

----------


## KuRIoS

eve is indeed an awesome game, but i doubt we will create a new section for it

----------


## DrLecter

Well this is MMOwned.
There's Aion, AoC, Darkfall and Warhammer, not to mention the WoW sections.
What's not to say EVE will be just as popular as those aforementioned titles?

I know of no better place than here to post uber exploits, guides, elite guides, bots and such than MMOwned.

----------


## JD

Maybe make one in the shared lounge? Just a small general one  :Wink:

----------


## Cypher

> Don't think you are meant to suggest new boards
> 
> Secondly, wtf would you play a game where scamming is allowed, I imagine you'd get a community like Runescape where everyones like "lawl gief armour I shall trim it for you" *wink wink nudgey fkn nudge*
> 
> Thirdly, it has been made pretty clear MMOwned does no longer want to be associated with scamming in any shape or form.
> 
> Fourthly, this game is old as hell, I tried it, personally didn't find it at all fun and know absolutely nobody that plays it. I think Aion has a lot more than 300,000 subscribers.
> 
> IMHO I don't think this is a good idea.


Sigh.

<insert facepalm macro here>

----------


## KuRIoS

> Sigh.
> 
> <insert facepalm macro here>


NOOOO I agree with cypher... bahh ... :shutit: KuRIoS....  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> lawl gief armour I shall trim it for you" *wink wink nudgey fkn nudge*


Ahhh shit i thought this was legit! Dam thats why i never got my armor back.

----------


## bt411

"Fourthly, this game is old as hell, I tried it, personally didn't find it at all fun and know absolutely nobody that plays it. I think Aion has a lot more than 300,000 subscribers."

Ain't much older than WoW and it had several grapical updates with another one coming next month afaik (dominion), the reason its not so popular is because it needs more math than your average buddy can handle. Simple buttonsmashing just wont cut it and there is no questline holding your hand, its a sandbox game.Also,I heard getting blown up makes the carebears ragequit.

I've subscribed eve on and off since release and i respect that game way more than your mentioned aion.

----------


## ReidE96

Well, it's more popular than AoC anyway. Not that that's hard.

----------


## Sychotix

> Well, it's more popular than AoC anyway. Not that that's hard.


At least one of the admins were playing AoC before it started sucking.

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Next we're going to need an Adventure Quest section just for certain members. Then hell, why don't we get a runescape section while we're at it. We all love 12 year olds don't we? *smirk*

----------


## DrLecter

<sarcasm> Totally... </sarcasm>

No but really, EvE has great potential as a section here. Runescape already has a plethora of crap sites to go look at. As for adventure quest, never heard of the game, and don't plan to learn about it.

----------


## Pragma

EVE Online also has some emulators in development (although they are not really near close to done =P)

----------


## warsheep

This will be a bit long post, my apologies.



> Don't think you are meant to suggest new boards
> 
> Secondly, wtf would you play a game where scamming is allowed, I imagine you'd get a community like Runescape where everyones like "lawl gief armour I shall trim it for you" *wink wink nudgey fkn nudge*
> 
> Thirdly, it has been made pretty clear MMOwned does no longer want to be associated with scamming in any shape or form.
> 
> Fourthly, this game is old as hell, I tried it, personally didn't find it at all fun and know absolutely nobody that plays it. I think Aion has a lot more than 300,000 subscribers.
> 
> IMHO I don't think this is a good idea.


I was going to start this sentence with "No offence", but then I realized I couldn't continue without lying. 
2: Well, imagine a game where people are grown up, and behave like normal people. If you can do that, then you can probably see how EVE works, and how scams needs to be even more solid the the ones for WoW gold and accounts.
3: I can't say I'm feeling so strong on this one, since it's been a long while since I've been here I actually don't know why. But the scamming is allowed in game, and I'm sure that MMOwned is against the grey zone, between allowed and not allowed. It is in fact a gameplay mechanic, and isn't really that huge unless you end up with bad company.
4:I just need to quote you again.



> Fourthly, this game is old as hell, I tried it, personally didn't find it at all fun and know absolutely nobody that plays it. I think Aion has a lot more than 300,000 subscribers.


Let's beat the shit out of your first statement.
Eve was released the 6th of May 2003.
WoW was released the 23th of November, 2004.

Yes, there is a one year difference, but the idea of hell is over 2000 years old, so saying that it's "old as hell" is like stamping "fail" on your forehead.

Your last thought is that it's not fun and that you don't know anyone who plays it. 
It is... alright, it's your opinion, but not really neccesary. _Sadl_y, a decission like this will not be taken because of what you, or I think.
EVE is a game more suited for... Well, it's hard to explain, what I'm trying to say is that normally groups of friends play it. And if their friends doesn't play it, they often don't. This, of course, is not true in all cases, but in many it is.





> Maybe make one in the shared lounge? Just a small general one


I agree with you. I don't there there needs to be more forums right now, unless it is a small subforum like that. Hopefully it'll be more popular then the current Aion forums >_<




> Next we're going to need an Adventure Quest section just for certain members. Then hell, why don't we get a runescape section while we're at it. We all love 12 year olds don't we? *smirk*


I do agree that there are probably a bit to many forums right now, but comparing the players of EVE and 12 year olds is like comparing a fusion generator to the solar panel in a calculator.




> <sarcasm> Totally... </sarcasm>
> 
> No but really, EvE has great potential as a section here. Runescape already has a plethora of crap sites to go look at. As for adventure quest, never heard of the game, and don't plan to learn about it.


I don't know. I do know that there are few exploting forums for EVE, so MMOwned gets established as a site like that, then there will no doubt be a source of new members. Looking at the maturity of most EVE players, those will probably also be good members.
Though, creating the forum as a sub forum to the shared lounge will probably kill this chance.


Personally (writing this part in hope that someone finds my opinions worth reading [/emo]) I think that this will probably not work well unless some members do some good working promoting it. As I mentioned somewhere up there in the wall of text, if MMOwned gets established, it'll work well from there.
On a very small sidenote, the only good bots out there for EVE is for innerspace, so MMOwned could probably get a small refeer bonus (if there is one?) if this works out.


Totally unrelated:
This is my first post in aageeeesss

----------


## ReidE96

Warsheep! Long time no see!

Anyway, aside from thread derailment, I'd love to see an EVE section. I've been playing it a bit recently (one of my friends subscribes and suggested I try it), and it's really good, though stupidly large. I reckon a bunch of guides wouldn't go amiss, the players are much more grown up than in most MMOs, it's just generally a great game, and it'd be worth having here. As others have said, certainly start with just a small section in shared.

----------


## Praesto

I just started eve could use the help ^_^

----------


## xsx

Been playing EvE for some time and it will be nice to see a section for this game at least

----------


## Skyld

Yeah, I would love to see an EvE section, too.

----------


## r3deemer

I started playing eve about 4months ago, i greatly enjoyed it, but stopped playing it after feeling quite alone. I reckon having a sub-forum setup for guides/bots/whatever would help a large number of people who started playing the game get a sense of community with like minded people (i know it sounds like a dating site ad but it is true).

----------


## warsheep

Since I see that this post has not been locked yet, I asume there is a faint possebility for EVE.

I did mention a lot of advantages I see in the top post, so please be gentle if I repeat myself.

*Seen in the eyes of the exploiters:*
EVE is a highly player driven world. There are few rules regardning in game player behaviour, with the exception of racism and that regular stuff. Scamming is looked upon as gameplay, which not only gives the entire game a more mature feeling, but also makes this site ideal for such a game.
In the scamming front, we can have plenty of content regarding EVE. There is little chance that CCP (creators of EVE) will do anything. In comparison, it's just as likely Blizzard will stop a guild site for WoW. As mentioned, this is ideal for MMOwned.
In the botting/hacking front, EVE will be a feast for us. EVE itself is mainly built on Python. To pull up another example (please note that I aint a programmer, so there are flaws with it, but it serves it's purpose): Imagine if WoW was made in AutoIt, in a way where you could add in a way to pull out the functions of the client, into your scripts. Getting the amount of money would be no harder then eve.getisk().
EVE has no client side bot detection. This adds to the already long list of why EVE can be botters heaven!

*I would make a short list for the avarage player,
*but there are lots of better places to find such a list. In short, if you are looking for a game where tactics, a bit of patience and being smart are the core of the game.



If EVE continues to be a possebility, I'll try to make a larger list. I've just started to get into EVE again, and I'd without doubt be interested to get some fellow MMOwned members with me.


Exploit wise, we are entering a bit of a greyzone. Exploiting other players stupidity is perfectly allowed, and almost encouraged. Exploiting gameplay mechanics is however not allowed.

----------


## Equ1N0X

> Well this is MMOwned.
> There's Aion, AoC, Darkfall and Warhammer, not to mention the WoW sections.
> What's not to say EVE will be just as popular as those aforementioned titles?
> 
> I know of no better place than here to post uber exploits, guides, elite guides, bots and such than MMOwned.


I am an avid fan of Eve, and I know that it is a very niche game, mostly because they are willing to make a game hard for idiots to play despite the cost to subscribers due to it.

While EVE is amazing, the number of players in the game who stay beyond trial numbers just under 400k, meaning that if wow is to be an example [5% attendance to mmowned] then Eve would garner perhaps about 15,000 members if EVE's population does not grow.

While having full out section for it is a little drastic, i think it would not be uncalled for to give it a subsection in exploits and/or hacks/bots

----------


## warsheep

> I am an avid fan of Eve, and I know that it is a very niche game, mostly because they are willing to make a game hard for idiots to play despite the cost to subscribers due to it.
> 
> While EVE is amazing, the number of players in the game who stay beyond trial numbers just under 400k, meaning that if wow is to be an example [5% attendance to mmowned] then Eve would garner perhaps about 15,000 members if EVE's population does not grow.
> 
> While having full out section for it is a little drastic, i think it would not be uncalled for to give it a subsection in exploits and/or hacks/bots


I agree with you, an entire section would be too much. The current setup for Aion I think could be good enough. Though; I'd like EVE to be aviable for the public.

For all you donators +, I've set up a quick thread in the shared section regarding EVE. And I normally wouldn't advertise a thread, but I'd like people to use it if they are interested in EVE or might want to try it out. Look on it as a temporary forum >_<
If anyone disagrees with my point (that it's ok to point to my thread), and want me to remove this, then I'll remove it.

----------


## Obama

I don't see this happening. But maybe Star Trek Online will get its on section. We'll just have to wait and see how popular it is.

----------


## DrLecter

Well if STO get a section then there should be an EVE Section.
I mean it is MMOwned after all.

I can forsee the section working well with guides and such, maybe regular contributions but not to the extent of WoW Contributions.

EVE is an MMO, so there really is no reason why there shouldn't be one here, if there will be a STO section.

I also think when SWtOR is released it should have a section, as it will be a massively popular game, again, no reason why there shouldn't be an EVE section if there will be any of the above two.

It may not be hugely successful, but it wont be a disaster. 

There has been significant interest in this thread, and there probably is more out there that haven't noticed, or aren't members.

----------


## Forever

> Well this is MMOwned.
> There's Aion, AoC, Darkfall and Warhammer, not to mention the WoW sections.
> What's not to say EVE will be just as popular as those aforementioned titles?
> 
> I know of no better place than here to post uber exploits, guides, elite guides, bots and such than MMOwned.


And how exactly did those sections go?
AoC - Dead
Darkfall - Dead
Warhammer - Dead
Aion - Dead. 
WoW - Popular

If EVE is gonna be just like the other sections then gl getting a special section for that. Most of the arguments here are comparable to those that were brought up for the Aion section and look what has come from that section.. nothing really if you ask me.

I just think everything for those games should go in Gaming Chat and if you have something special to share and don't want it in the public then just do it in shared lounge/contrib lounge or higher since those sections are for pretty much everything.

----------


## DrLecter

There's been some posts in the last few days, if you consider it dead... Well, small communities all over the place not restricted to games must be dead to thou, as ye are the knower of all things great and small, thusly you haveth the judgement whether things are alive, or dead, ye knower of all things great and small.

Exaggeration aside, read it again.

IMO small communities are the best. MMOwned wasn't big from day 1 you know.
Still, AoC only has about 100,000 subscribers, Aion may not be for everyones tastes, and most DF exploits AFAIK will still work.

Having said that EVE has great potential for anything MMOwned can provide, as generally EvE players have a higher average IQ, and are of older age, and of older-mental-maturity.

Then again, it is a niche when comparing to MMOwned's majority users :-)

----------


## ReidE96

> And how exactly did those sections go?
> AoC - Dead
> Darkfall - Dead
> Warhammer - Dead
> Aion - Dead. 
> WoW - Popular


And the sections other than WoW were created when those games were just out/about to come out. EVE has been around for a while now, so where the other lot were YEAH SECTION IT'LL BE AWESOME and the game failing, this is a game which is established.

----------


## Obama

> And the sections other than WoW were created when those games were just out/about to come out. EVE has been around for a while now, so where the other lot were YEAH SECTION IT'LL BE AWESOME and the game failing, this is a game which is established.



Reid's got a point. The other sections were released based on hype and the games ended up not being that amazing. Eve has a core player base that it has got from 6 years of being a game.

----------


## XinuX

I think an EVE section would be great, there really is no decent exploit/bot forum for eve at the moment. 
As the scamming is a part of the game, i believe a scamming sub-forum would be highly popular, and wouldn't make mmowned look bad for it. 
I vote yes!

----------


## Sounddead

I'm all for it. EvE is sick  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

didnt even need to read your post. eve is a bad game.

----------


## DrLecter

> didnt even need to read your post. eve is a bad game.


Have you even tried it?

I guess one needs a bit of an imagination to get far in the sandbox.
Those that don't... Die trying, because the learning curve is way too big compared to softcore games like WoW, and Hello Kitty Online.

Then again, some people just aren't smart enough, don't like the genre, and so on.

You have to give it a good go, and provide elaboration before saying "X is bad, no subforum." 

Still, this thread isn't locked, so it would be nice to see how it's going on. It's been suggested before, and it will prosper, and bring in more members.
Eve players are generally higher up on the scale, so it will be GOOD new members this section brings in.

----------


## Cypher

> And how exactly did those sections go?
> AoC - Dead
> Darkfall - Dead
> Warhammer - Dead
> Aion - Dead. 
> WoW - Popular
> 
> If EVE is gonna be just like the other sections then gl getting a special section for that. Most of the arguments here are comparable to those that were brought up for the Aion section and look what has come from that section.. nothing really if you ask me.
> 
> I just think everything for those games should go in Gaming Chat and if you have something special to share and don't want it in the public then just do it in shared lounge/contrib lounge or higher since those sections are for pretty much everything.


<Insert facepalm macro here>

Imo Eve deserves a chance.

----------


## The Maffyx

> Have you even tried it?
> 
> I guess one needs a bit of an imagination to get far in the sandbox.
> Those that don't... Die trying, because the learning curve is way too big compared to softcore games like WoW, and Hello Kitty Online.
> 
> Then again, some people just aren't smart enough, don't like the genre, and so on.
> 
> You have to give it a good go, and provide elaboration before saying "X is bad, no subforum." 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty judgmental way of looking at it. How do you know he lacks the intelligence to be able to play the game? I personally tried it and wasn't too enthused by the game myself. Is it because I'm not intelligent enough to get it? No, its because I didn't have the time, nor did I care enough to try to catch up to anyone that's already been playing for years. Other than that it wasn't really that appealing to me either. People have different preferences, you shouldn't assume someone isn't intelligent enough to get it. When you say "Eve players are generally higher up on the scale, so it will be GOOD new members this section brings in." could also backfire. In my experience any time that has ever been said, it turns out that most of those people that are on a "higher scale" are just elitest pricks that probably think they're too good to contribute anything. I personally don't know how the EVE community works, but in most other games that has been the case. /end rant

----------


## Bluter

Epic (Legendary?) Fails like Warhammer Online, Age of Conan and what the **** else are l33t 2 play, EVE isn't. Let's see if/how things will change when Dust 514 is released. I bet some people will change their mind about EVE really fast, because there is nothing comparable out there.

----------


## Found

Uhh /facepalm no supposed to suggest sections.

----------


## DrLecter

> Uhh /facepalm no supposed to suggest sections.


I quote this from the rules:




> Things not to suggest:
> 
> Changing forum titles. (See the explanation of Google below)
> New member groups, or titles.
> New staff members, or suggesting existing staff members be removed.
> Removing members from the database. (See the explanation of Google below)
> Removing posts from the database. (See the explanation of Google below)
> *New forums for unknown MMO titles, or non MMO games.*
> Forums for topics not relating to exploits, hacks, bots, or guides, related to GAMING ONLY.
> ...


I've bolded it for you.
Now for the explanation;
New section for *UNKNOWN MMO* Games. Or non *MMO Games*.

Since EvE is an MMO, and very well known (over 300,000 subscribers strong, released ages ago, and has been steadily climbing, ads all over the place, well known on MMORPG.com and such). I can suggest it.

Now please, before facepalming or saying someone has broken the rules, check the rules and read the thread, you will see the second post said the same thing as you, I hate to quote myself or repeat anything.

Forget your +1 post count next time, and post something constructive, or not post at all.

----------


## Found

I apologize, sorry for the facepalm... I'm taking it back

----------

